
Appsumo experiences massive social backlash after Steve Jobs subject line - aculver
http://twitter.com/search/appsumo%20-dropbox
======
jefflinwood
I emailed AppSumo after getting that email, and Noah Kagan (the ceo) responded
saying that this was an email they had put together months ago, and it was
just incredibly poor timing that the email went out this morning.

